# 3 Schwinn Muscle Bikes (Apple Krate, Lemon Peeler, Grape Krate)  in Baltimore



## baltimore bill (Jan 4, 2014)

Not my sales and I don't know the seller.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/4265091655.html  $1900




http://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/4265074085.html  $1700



http://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/4265046057.html  $1750


----------

